# Caesar Chorus



## chongmagic (Nov 11, 2020)

Just finished this one up and biased it by ear, and nice little chorus.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 11, 2020)

That looks fantastic! Man, that's definitely not the first time you've been the first to build new releases. Impressive.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 11, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> That looks fantastic! Man, that's definitely not the first time you've been the first to build new releases. Impressive


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 12, 2020)

Is that powder coated? Looks great!


----------



## Dreamlands (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking good.  I just picked up some of those black sand finished enclosures, too.  Oooh, yeah.
I'm really looking forward to giving this chorus a go.


----------



## Keith (Jan 29, 2021)

What caps did you use in place of the leds for diodes?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2021)

Keith said:


> What caps did you use in place of the leds for diodes?


I am not sure I understand your question...


----------



## Robert (Jan 29, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> I am not sure I understand your question...


I think Keith is referring to the two 2.2uF MLCC capacitors in place of the LED wave shapers for the sinewave mode.  

I just realized this isn't mentioned in the build docs  but there was a forum post about it a few months ago...  Basically the 2.2uF capacitors smooth the LFO into a more sine-like wave shape (compared to the LEDs in the original).


----------



## Keith (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes the lfo diodes .. Thanks


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> I think Keith is referring to the two 2.2uF MLCC capacitors in place of the LED wave shapers for the sinewave mode.
> 
> I just realized this isn't mentioned in the build docs  but there was a forum post about it a few months ago...  Basically the 2.2uF capacitors smooth the LFO into a more sine-like wave shape (compared to the LEDs in the original).


Is the schematic still coming soon?


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Aug 23, 2021)

Would it make a difference if I used just all MLCC's instead of ceramic caps?

I dont have any ceramics in stock


----------



## Betty Wont (Aug 23, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> Would it make a difference if I used just all MLCC's instead of ceramic caps?
> 
> I dont have any ceramics in stock


MLCC are ceramics. But better. go for it.


----------



## TheSin (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice looking build! I’m waiting on a couple items to finish mine. I can’t wait to hear it! I’m gonna have to socket d1 & d2 so I can add the 2.2uf caps at a later date.


----------

